# Friends in Limassol



## katherin_s (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I moved to Limassol two months ago from Hampshire, UK because of my work. I have not managed to make many friends here just yet. 

So I am looking for a social life and to make some friends to hang out with. I am 25, female and pretty outgoing with a great deal of hobbies (diving, tennis, power kiting) etc. If u fancy going for a coffee and making a new friend then get in touch!


Katherin


----------



## ClareThorbergsen (Mar 18, 2010)

*hi*

Hi
Ive just moved out, my partner is working here and ill be here for 3 months, happy to meet up as also a keen diver (b-friend is sacred of fish..so will never go!!)..he has lots of work mates and none of them are women so some female company woudl be good


----------



## dnb1985 (May 16, 2010)

katherin_s said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I moved to Limassol two months ago from Hampshire, UK because of my work. I have not managed to make many friends here just yet.
> 
> ...


I will be moving to Limassol at the end of August to work at a school. Will be looking to make friends too!! Private message me your details (email address/facebook/msn etc) if u wanna keep in touch!! I'm 25 and female too.


----------



## hol2412 (Jun 6, 2009)

me too, currently living in Limassol, pm me if you fancy a coffee x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Why not arrange a get together here on the forum rather than via pm and throw it open to other members to attend.
That way you may get a nice group of people who meet regularly.


----------



## fi.kirk (Aug 3, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Why not arrange a get together here on the forum rather than via pm and throw it open to other members to attend.
> That way you may get a nice group of people who meet regularly.



i like this idea! im moving to limasol at the end of August and will be looking for friends. moving from Scotland to work as an au pair and finally get some sun

Fi x


----------



## hol2412 (Jun 6, 2009)

fi.kirk said:


> i like this idea! im moving to limasol at the end of August and will be looking for friends. moving from Scotland to work as an au pair and finally get some sun
> 
> Fi x


I'm in!! x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It looks like you are gathering an nice little crowd for get togethers
Now all you need to do is suggest a time and place to meet and see how many people are able to come.


----------



## fi.kirk (Aug 3, 2010)

*cool*



hol2412 said:


> I'm in!! x




so how do we arrange that then lol

fi x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fi.kirk said:


> so how do we arrange that then lol
> 
> fi x


Make some suggestions in here of possible meeting places and times and see what suits most people. I am sure that between you all you can come up with something suitable.


----------



## fi.kirk (Aug 3, 2010)

*lets get together!*

ok well im not in Cyprus just yet so dont really know any good meeting places but the weekend would be best for me, any suggestions people?


lets do this hahaha:clap2:


----------



## katherin_s (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi all, 

Wow I have not checked this site for ages and am glad to see that this has got such a popular response. Right then I better get organising. I think it will be much easier to do via e-mail or facebook and for some reason I am not able to send private messages on here (probably a subscription benefit). 

To give everyone enough notice I suggest meeting next week on Tuesday 17 August at about 8 pm. 

I’m so excited. I can’t wait to meet you all!

Katherin


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

katherin_s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wow I have not checked this site for ages and am glad to see that this has got such a popular response. Right then I better get organising. I think it will be much easier to do via e-mail or facebook and for some reason I am not able to send private messages on here (probably a subscription benefit).
> 
> ...


Katherine as soon as you have made 5 posts you will be able to private message people.
However as I said earlier it would be good if you made suggestions here so that anyone who is interested can see when meetings are going to be.
It would be good to get more interaction from people here and get a nice friendly group going.


----------



## fi.kirk (Aug 3, 2010)

*good idea*

well you can count me in im on facebook as fiona kirk

or email me


----------



## katherin_s (Jul 20, 2010)

fi.kirk said:


> well you can count me in im on facebook as fiona kirk
> 
> or email me


Hi Fiona,

I tried to find u on there but there is over 50 ppl with that name. ..... no chance. PM me 

xx


----------



## katherin_s (Jul 20, 2010)

ClareThorbergsen said:


> Hi
> Ive just moved out, my partner is working here and ill be here for 3 months, happy to meet up as also a keen diver (b-friend is sacred of fish..so will never go!!)..he has lots of work mates and none of them are women so some female company woudl be good


Hi Clare,

Cyprus is not Egypt for diving but there are some amazing things to see here. I have lots of pics of diving here on my FB, if u fancy having a look. I have already done over 30 dives here (in 3 months) and it is pretty interresting. I am also a member of the local dive club which is really good for social matters and dive buddies. So if u fancy joining in then do let me know.

xxxxx


----------



## fi.kirk (Aug 3, 2010)

katherin_s said:


> Hi Fiona,
> 
> I tried to find u on there but there is over 50 ppl with that name. ..... no chance. PM me
> 
> xx


lol ok try the emai<snip> on facebook

thats me!

x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Please can I ask you all not to put your email addresses on the open forum.
Spam bots trawl the forums looking for addresses to bombard you with spamming rubbish.
Please use the private messaging system here. It is much safer for you.


----------



## fi.kirk (Aug 3, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Please can I ask you all not to put your email addresses on the open forum.
> Spam bots trawl the forums looking for addresses to bombard you with spamming rubbish.
> Please use the private messaging system here. It is much safer for you.


i cant seem to PM


----------



## fi.kirk (Aug 3, 2010)

sorry got it


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fi.kirk said:


> sorry got it


Yay!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## fi.kirk (Aug 3, 2010)

*friends in Limassol*

anyone?

im feamle 27 from scotland working as au pair for 6 months

lemme know


----------



## Cassia (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Fi.Kirk,

i'm a 22 y.o. female from the usa. i just got here a little more than a week ago and will be here for 9 months working at the university. meet for coffee sometime?


----------



## Cassia (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi girls,

I'd like to join in! are you still meeting?


----------



## jpinheiro (Sep 23, 2010)

*Just arrived*

Due to work had to move to limassol and looking also for some friends, 32 years old male from Portugal


----------



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Why not arrange a get together here on the forum rather than via pm and throw it open to other members to attend.
> That way you may get a nice group of people who meet regularly.


I wouldn't mind getting together and meeting for a coffee, but I may be too old for the young ladies wanting to get together (am 46). Am happy to give it a miss if younger company is preferred.


----------



## Claire927 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Is it too late to join you?*

Hi ladies,

I have recently moved from London to Limassol and have equally found it difficult to meet friends. Have you all met yet? Is there room for another? 

I am a 27 year old female, I left my job primary teaching in the UK to move here with my partner who is fortunate to be able to work online so life for him feels pretty much the same. I however am struggling with friends/family/job etc!!!!!

Would be great to meet some people for some girl talk!!


----------



## mariay84 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi girls!

I hope your offer for coffee still stands. I'm 26 and have moved from London to live in Limassol. This is my fourth week of being in Cyprus and I'm looking to make friends....so far I don't know anyone  ....look forward to hearing from you. 

Maria


----------



## gordana (Oct 4, 2010)

just give me a call and we can arrange



mariay84 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I hope your offer for coffee still stands. I'm 26 and have moved from London to live in Limassol. This is my fourth week of being in Cyprus and I'm looking to make friends....so far I don't know anyone  ....look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Maria


----------



## matthew tinklin (Oct 8, 2010)

hey folks if you are all still up for meeting then i would also like to get involved.let me know.

matt:clap2:


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

We are Limassol based too, so we are in. Just let me know when and where. From next month is good for us. I also know some places if it helps.


----------



## hobistas (May 8, 2012)

Hi newbie in limassol too, 3 weeks now... , 
if any interested in any activity, contact 
ty in advance


----------



## rose8787 (May 14, 2012)

Hi all

Not moving until 2013 but getting into the mix now as i'll be coming with my cypriot partner and having no English contacts


----------



## alexbaggio (Aug 29, 2012)

*looking to meet new friends in limsassol*

hiHi everyone,

I have just moved to Limassol today from London, UK (originally from china) because of work. (i am also looking for a one bedroom apartment in Limassol)

So I am looking for a social life and to make some friends to hang out with. I am 27, guy, and pretty outgoing with a great deal of hobbies (windsurfing, tennis, going to the beach, bars and clubs, etc. If u fancy going for a coffee and making a new friend then get in touch!


Alex


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have a forum get together in Pissouri on the 6th July.
It would be nice to see some Limassol members there. Last time we had the meet up in Pissouri to give Limassol members the chance to come only Paphos members turned up so lets see some faces from Limassol this time.
Go to this thread to put your names down

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/156341-new-meet-up-thread.html


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> We have a forum get together in Pissouri on the 6th July.
> It would be nice to see some Limassol members there. Last time we had the meet up in Pissouri to give Limassol members the chance to come only Paphos members turned up so lets see some faces from Limassol this time.
> Go to this thread to put your names down
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/156341-new-meet-up-thread.html



Enjoy your meet up in the nicest part of Cyprus


----------

